# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Παραδείσια >  Διογκωμένα ποδαράκια :/

## _maria_xg

Το πουλάκι μου φαινεται καπως άκεφο και αδύναμο,δεν ξερω πως να το αντιμετωπίσω.Δυστυχως το ποδια του φαινονται πολυ χαλια :/

----------


## jk21

ειμαι σε χωρο που δεν μπορω λογω εξωτερικου φωτισμου να δω καλα τις πατουσες αλλα φαινονται καθαρα 

η διογκωση στις αρθρωσεις μπορει να οφειλεται σε υπερβολικη πρωτεινη και κατακρατηση ουρικου οξεος ( ουρικη αρθριτιδα ) ειτε σε μικροβιο συνηθως σταφυλοκοκκο που τις προσβαλλει αλλα δεν νομιζω το δευτερο προς το παρον

δωσε αναλυτικο διαιτολογιο , φωτο των κουτσουλιων σε λευκο χαρτι κουζινας και αν γινεται καθαρη φωτο στην κοιλια του πουλιου χαμηλα με παραμερισμενα τα πουπουλα με υγρα δαχτυλα

----------


## _maria_xg

Η τροφη που του βαζω ειναι αυτή 
Του εχω κοκκαλο σουπιας και τον τελευταιο καιρο του εχω δωσει κυριως αγγουρι , μαρουλι , μηλο και ψωμακι.

Οι κουτσουλιες του δειχνουν να εχουν ασπρο με κιτρινωπο χρωμα


Η κοιλια του ελπιζω να ειναι ευδιακριτη , διαφορετικα μπορω να ξαναπροσπαθησω

----------


## Cristina

Μην του ξαναδίνεις ψωμί. Δεν του προσφέρει κάτι , παρα μόνο θερμίδες και ετσι αποθηκεύεται το λίπος.
Τα σπόρια είναι κάποιας εταιρείας; Αυτά που δίνω εγώ δεν εχουν βρόμη... και δεν βλεπω να εχουν κεχρι...θα απαντήσουν και οι πιο έμπειροι σχετικά με τα σπόρια.

----------


## _maria_xg

Τα σπόρια τα έχω αγοράσει απο το *****.Για να είμαι ειλικρινής δεν είμαι πολυ ευχαριστημένη.Μαλλον ειναι περισσότερο για παπαγάλους παρά για παραδείσακια. Γι'αυτο είχα αγοράσει συσκευασμένη τροφή αυτής της μάρκας αλλά βέβαια το κόστος ειναι κάπως μεγαλύτερο ..

----------


## Cristina

Τι πουλάκι είναι; Νόμιζα πως είναι καναρινί , λάθος μου.
Αυτή την τροφή δίνω και εγω στα δικά μου παραδείσια και είναι μια χαρά, αναφέρομαι στην  συσκευασμένη.
Το ψωμί το λατρεύει μια απο τα ζεμπρακια μου, αλλά δεν κάνει. Άντε, μια στο τόσο να βάλεις, αλλά πολύ αραιά.

----------


## xrisam

Μαρια αυτή όπως σωστα λέει και η Χριστίνα είναι τροφή είναι για παραδεισάκια. 

Υπάρχει το αντίστοιχο μίγμα της ίδιας εταιρίας για καναρίνια. 

Το κάθε είδος πουλιού έχει τις δικές του διαφορετικές ανάγκες σε θρεπτικά στοιχεία...

----------


## Cristina

Μαρία, μένεις Αθήνα; Αν ναι, που; 
Για να καταλάβεις, τα συσκευασμένα σποράκια είναι μια χαρά για τα παραδείσια. Η βρόμη δεν κάνει πχ για τα ζεμπρακια ( όπως βλέπω τα σποράκια με το κιλό). Για τα παπαγαλάκια θα ήταν αν είχαν και ηλιόσπορο μέσα. Αυτά για ποια πουλιά είναι...δεν έχω ιδέα.

----------


## _maria_xg

Ωραία τότε θα περνώ μόνο την συσκευασμένη τροφή  :Happy:  Σας ε'υχαριστω πολυ για το ενδιαφέρον και τις συμβουλές! 
Μενω στην Άνω Γλυφάδα .

Α κατάλαβα... ότι θέλουν πουλάνε... μαλλον ούτε οι ίδιοι δεν ξέρουν

----------


## Cristina

Σου στέλνω πμ σχετικά με την συγκεκριμένη τροφή που μπορείς να την βρεις πιο οικονομικά, αν σε ενδιαφέρει.

----------


## Soulaki

Να κοιτάς στην συσκευασμένη τροφή, να έχει από έξω καναρίνακι, και οχι άλλο πουλακι......προφανώς δεν είχε να σου δώσει, και σου φόρτωσε ότι βρήκε.... :Anim 55:

----------


## Cristina

Ζεμπρακι είναι το πουλάκι με το πρόβλημα;

----------


## Αριστειδης

Νομιζω ειστε off topic κοριτσια.Αν θες βοηθεια για τροφη μπορεις να ανοιξεις αλλο θεμα στην καταληλλη ενοτητα

----------


## jk21

η τροφη ειναι on topic αν ηταν λαθος με υπερβολικη πρωτεινη , για αλλο ειδος .Για παραδεισια ειναι οκ και η βρωμη ειναι προβλημα μονο αν δεν μπορουν να την σπασουν .Αν την σπανε ,ειναι πολυ καλυτερη θρεπτικα απο τα ειδη millet και αμυλουχα και αυτη επισης απο αυγο ή αυγοτροφη ή καποια αλλη τροφη δινεις; οι κουτσουλιες ειναι ετσι ψιλονερουλες και καφετι; αγγουρι να μην ξαναδωσεις παντως απο κατω , μαλλον για καναρινι μου δειχνει ...

----------


## _maria_xg

Το πουλάκι ειναι ζεμπρακι (παραδείσιο) .. Όχι δεν του βάζω αυγό γιατι δυστυχώς ούτε κάν το αγγίζει. Οι Κουτσουλιές ειναι κυρίως άσπρο και κίτρινο και που και που λίγο πράσινο

----------


## jk21

η διατροφη μονο με σπορους , οχι απο λαθος μιγμα ισως που θα εδινε υπερβολικη πρωτεινη , χωρις αυγο ή ετοιμη αυγοτροφη , δεν δικαιολογει ουρικη αρθριτιδα και ισως ειναι κατι αλλο .Σε συνδιασμο με την εικονα της κουτσουλιας , θα ελεγα να χορηγησεις καποια αντιβιωση ειτε augmentin σκονη για ποσιμο εναιωρημα απο φαρμακειο των 250 mg ειτε tabernil gentamicina απο κτηνιατρικα και πετ σοπ .Θα ηθελα ομως πρωτα αν ηταν ευκολο να εδινες κανα 2 μερες ενα αλλο μιγμα και οχι λαχανικα , να δουμε ξανα τις κουτσουλιες .Μαλιστα λογω των λαχανικων , μονο καφε δεν θα τις περιμενα ...

----------


## _maria_xg

Χρειάζεται κάποιο συγκεκριμένο μίγμα;Ήδη απο εχθές και σήμερα δεν του έχω δώσει καθόλου λαχανικά ή φρούτο.Τρωει μόνο σπόρους και του έχω και κόκκαλο σουπιάς. Οι σημερινές του κουτσουλιές ειναι αυτές.Βασικα κοιμάται που και που και ειναι νωχελικό Αυτο μου δημιουργεί ανησυχία :/ .Αληθεια θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω η κοιλιά του στην φωτογραφία δείχνει εντάξει;

----------


## jk21

η κοιλια δειχνει ενταξει  , με ισως λιγο διογκωμενο συκωτι αν αυτη η σκια αριστερα εκει που τελειωνει ο θωρακας και ξεκινα χαμηλοτερα η κοιλια  ,   ειναι υπαρκτη 




Οι κουτσουλιες ομως ειναι χαλια 


Bρες ενα απο τα δυο φαρμακα που σου ειπα και μου λες ποιο για να σου πω για δοσολογια . Να το ξεκινησει οσο γινεται πιο γρηγορα 
Θελω ομως να αλλαξεις εστω προσωρινα μιγμα , μην κατι το ενοχλει σε αυτο

----------


## _maria_xg

Ναι κατάλαβα τι εννοείτε διόγκωση στα αριστερά.Θα το κοιτάξω , εαν ειναι της φωτογραφίας ή όχι .Και θα του αλλάξω και μίγμα στην τροφή για κάθε ενδεχόμενο  . Ήδη έχω αγοράσει το augmentin απο φαρμακείο επίσης θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω εάν χρειάζεται κάποια αλοιφή εξωτερικά. 
Ευχάριστω πολυ εκ των προτέρων =)

----------


## jk21

Σου στελνω με πμ δοσολογια  . Θα δωσεις οσο σου πω , αφου πρωτα ετοιμασεις την σκονη σε ποσιμο διαλλυμα οπως περιγραφει μεσα η συσκευασια . Πηρες κανονικα των 250 mg ; 

δεν θα ηταν κακο να εβαζες εκει στην αρθρωση και λιγη fucidin

----------


## Cristina

Πως παει το πουλακι;

----------


## _maria_xg

Γεια σου Χριστινα! Σε ευχάριστω παρά πολυ για το ενδιαφέρον!  :Happy: )

Του έδωσα για μια εβδομάδα το φάρμακο "augmentin".Ειχε μια μικρή βελτίωση ομως εξακολουθεί να ειναι κάπως υποτονικό και κάμοια φορά κοιμάται για λίγο.Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω εάν πρεπει να συνεχίζω με το φάρμακο ή κατι αλλο .

----------


## Cristina

Να του βάλεις βιταμίνες στο νερό για 3 μέρες σίγουρα. Στα ποδαρακια βάζεις καμια αλοιφή; 
Δεν ξέρω να σου πω αν είναι να δώσεις και άλλο φαρμακο. Να δούμε το λέει ο κ. Δημήτρης.

----------


## jk21

να δουμε ποδια , κοιλια , κουτσουλιες και μετα θα δουμε αν σταματησεις το φαρμακο ή θα το αλλαξεις ή θα το συνεχισεις

----------


## _maria_xg

Ναι εδώ είναι , ευχαριστώ !

----------


## jk21

αλλαξες μιγμα οπως σου ειπα; λαχανικα υπαρχουν στη διατροφη του; οι κουτσουλιες δεν μου αρεσουν καθολου

δεν νομιζω να πρεπει να συνεχιστει η αντιβιωση ,αν δινοταν κανονικα αυτες τις ημερες ,γιατι δεν βλεπω σημαντικη βελτιωση και θα ηθελα να βαλεις αλοιφη για ακαρεα ποδιων πχ epithol ή καποια αντιστοιχη .Βλεπω αυξηση της υπερκερατωσης στα ποδια .Οι αρθρωσεις δεν ειναι σιγουρος αν αποδιογκωθηκανε .Δεν βοηθα η γωνια της φωτο .Η κοιλια δειχνει λιγο περιεργα ,οχι επιπεδη αλλα δεν ειναι σαφες αν υπαρχουν διογκωμενα εντερα ή δερματικο θεμα  

Αν κοιμαται εντος ημερας το πουλι δεν ειναι καλο , αλλα δεν μπορω να σου πω συνεχισε μια αντιβιωση που δειχνει να μην βελτιωνει την κατασταση .... το συκωτι παντως εχει σιγουρα καποιο μικρο ερεθισμο ....

----------


## Cristina

Τρώει κανονικά το πουλακι; Έχει όρεξη γενικά; Γιατί ξέρω από τα δικά μου ότι είναι φαγάνα πολύ...
Εγώ για ακαριαση θα έλεγα στα ποδαρακια, αλλά να περιμένουμε και την γνώμη των πιο έμπειρων.

Μαζί απαντησαμε, κύριε Δημητρη!  :Happy: 


Μαρια, το ηλικία είναι το πουλάκι;

----------


## _maria_xg

Δεν έχω μεγάλη γνώση απο μίγματα απλά αλλάξα μάρκα φαγητού.Συγνωμη δεν ξέρω εάν έκανα σωστά ή εάν έπρεπε να του δώσω κάποιο άλλο τελείως διαφορετικό μίγμα.Απο λαχανικά δεν έχω δώσει καθόλου την τελευταία εβδομάδα.

Οποτε στα πόδια έχει άκαρεα.Αυτη η υπερκερατωση θα μπορούσε να δημιουργεί αυτή την υποτονικότητα στο πουλάκι;Μάλλον όχι σωστά; Ως προς τα έντερα και την κοιλιά θα θέλατε να ξανάβγάλω πιο καθαρή φωτογραφία; 

Δεν κοιμάται όλη μέρα.Μπορει να το δω μια δυο φορές την ημέρα για πολυ λίγο ομως κάθεται συχνά στην φωλιά και επίσης τσιμπάει και τα πόδια του. Απο φαγητό πιστεύω πως τρώει κανονικά. Συχνά το βλέπω στο μπολάκι του να τρώει.

Το συγκεκριμένο πουλάκι το είχα αγοράσει περίπου πριν απο τρία χρόνια

----------


## Cristina

Μαρια, την φωλιά γιατί την έχεις; Ξέρω πως λένε ότι καλά είναι να βάλεις για να κοιμηθεί μέσα, αλλά καλύτερα να την βγαλεις από μέσα. Το ζευγάρι που είχα παλιά είχε φωλιά, κάνανε αυγά, αλλά ψευτο- κλωσαγανε και ο αρσενικός είχε βγάλει στο ράμφος ακάρεα. Τότε αποφάσισα πως είναι πιο πολύ κακό κάνει και την έβγαλα.

Από μείγμα, δώσε αυτό που είναι συσκευασμένο, που είχες βγάλει φωτογραφία και είναι οκ! 

Του έχεις ζευγάρι;

----------


## _maria_xg

Έβαλα φωλιά γιατι έμπαινε και καθόταν μέσα στο μπολ του φαγητού . Ναι ειναι ζευγάρι αλλά το έχω χωρίσει αυτο τον καιρό .

----------


## Cristina

Αν το χώρισες επειδή παίρνει θεραπεία, καλά έκανες ή αν υπήρχαν τσακωμοί . Είναι πουλιά που θέλουν συντροφικότητα γενικά.
Ο προηγούμενος αρσενικός που μου πέθανε απο γερατειά, δεν είχε σταθερότητα στα πόδια , είχε μάλλον και αρθρίτιδα γιατί είχαν στραβώσει τα δάχτυλά του και δεν μπορούσε να κρατηθεί στις πατηθρες. Του έβαλα μια ταιστρα με σκέτη άμμος ( που πάντα έτρωγε) και καθόταν και την ημέρα και κοιμόταν και μέσα σχεδόν πάντα. Βέβαια την άδειαζα συχνά. Την φωλιά είναι πιο δύσκολο να την καθαρίζεις και να την γεμίζεις συχνά, και δεν είναι οικονομικά.
Δες εδώ

----------


## jk21

αν δεν εβλεπα την πολυ μικρη κοκκινωπη κουτσουλια , δεν θα ανησυχουσα τοσο , γιατι η εικονα ακαρεων δικαιολογει την καποια κακοκεφια του πουλιου 

να δουμε καθαρη φωτο στην κοιλια και μια φωτο το νεο μιγμα

----------


## _maria_xg



----------


## jk21

η κουτσουλια παραμενει λιγο περιεργη 

η κοιλια οκ απο εντερα , με μικρο ερεθισμο του συκωτιου ... ισως απο εκει η κιτρινιλα

----------


## _maria_xg

Εντάξει και σας ευχαριστώ πολυ για όλα!

----------


## Cristina

Μαρία, πως πάει το ζεμπρακι;

----------


## _maria_xg

Γεια σου Χριστινα! Το πουλάκι ειναι τα ίδια , ίσως και κάπως χειρότερα. Εάν τελικά εχει πρόβλημα το συκώτι του , δεν μπορώ να κάνω και πολλά.. έχω καταλάβει σωστά ;

----------


## jk21

οχι δεν ειναι κατι που σιγουρα δεν βελτιωνεται .Θα ηθελα να δουμε την κοιλια και τα ποδαρακια του ξανα , καθως και κουτσουλιες και να μας πεις τη συμπεριφορα του εντος της ημερας

----------


## _maria_xg

Τρώει κανονικά , δεν κοιμάται όμως τις περισσότερες φορές ειναι φουσκωμένο σαν μπαλίτσα και ψιλοκλεινει τα μάτια του . Δείχνει σαν να το ενοχλεί κατι .

----------


## jk21

θα ηθελα να μου βρεις το cosumix plus ή το esb3 απο κτηνιατρικα

----------


## geopan

Με τα ιδια συμπτωματα εχασα τα πρωτα(3 θυληκα)και τα επομενα τα κρατησα με αλοη στο νερο 50-50(φρεσκο φυτο).βρηκα την ησυχια μου οταν σταματησα αυγο  αυγοτροφη και βαζοντας ριγανελαιο για πουλια στο νερο.

----------


## _maria_xg

Σε ευχαριστώ για την συμβουλή! Ομως συγνώμη για την χαζή ίσως ερώτηση αλλά πως εννοείς το "φρέσκο φυτό"; κόβοντας ας πούμε το κοτσάνι και το υγρό το ρίχνεις στο νερό;

----------


## _maria_xg

Γεια σας ! Τι κάνετε ; Πριν κάποιες μέρες μου είπατε να το βρω ένα από τα δυο φάρμακα ( το cosumix plus ή το esb3) Δυστυχώς καθυστέρησα να το βρω γιατι έπεσε σχεδόν τις μέρες που είχα άδεια και δεν βρισκόμουν εδώ. Τώρα που γύρισα, έχω βρει και τα δυο. Το πουλάκι δείχνει στην ίδια κατάσταση .Θα θέλατε να ξαναδούμε την κοιλιά του ή να μου πείτε δοσολογία . 

( Ζήτω συγνώμη εάν γίνομαι φορτική.)

----------


## jk21

βγαλε την κοιλια του , πες μου αν εχει ανορθωμενο πτερωμα (σαν να φουσκωνει ) και θα σου πω ποιο απο τα δυο θα παρεις και δοσολογια

----------


## _maria_xg

Ναι, ειναι φουσκωμένο

----------


## jk21

Δινεις cosumix plus για 7 μερες στη δοσολογια που θα σου στειλω σε πμ . Θελω ομως ενδιαμεση συχνη ενημερωση της καταστασης

----------


## _maria_xg

Έγινε ! Ευχαριστώ !!

----------


## _maria_xg

Σήμερα ήταν η τρίτη μέρα με το φάρμακο ομως για να είμαι ειλικρινής λόγω ότι δεν έχω ζυγαριά ακρίβειας τις δυο προηγούμενες μέρες έβαλα πιθανόν λιγότερο απο 1 g. Σήμερα χρησιμοποιησα την συσκευασία της ασπιρίνης που ειναι 500mg όχι γεμάτο απο δυο φορές.
Ακομα δείχνει στην ίδια κατάσταση . Οι κουτσουλιές του ειναι περισσότερο προς το άσπρο 

και η όψη του ειναι κάπως ετσι ..

----------


## jk21

Μαρια απο οτι βλεπω και καθυστερηση εναρξης της αγωγης υπηρξε και οχι συχνη ενημερωση ... το καταλαβαινω οτι ισως εχεις υποχρεωσεις , αλλα προσπαθησε να εχουμε πιο συχνα εικονα της καταστασης


περι δοσολογιων θελω να τα πουμε με πμ  , οπως με πμ σου την ειχα στειλει . Δεν καταλαβαινω τα περι ασπιρινης και πως μεσω αυτης μετρας τη δοσολογια του cosumix . Εξηγησε μου με πμ .Ευτυχως δεν λες δημοσια σε ποσα ml ειναι το 1γρ , γιατι η συγκεκριμενη δεν ειναι η αναγραφομενη στη συσκευασια που αφορα μονο μικροβια και για αυτο δεν θα ηθελα να αναφερεται δημοσια , γιατι μπορει να γινει κακη χρηση της απο ατομα που δεν επικοινωνουν και ισως την δινουν σε περιπτωσεις που δεν πρεπει τοσο 

η κουτσουλια δειχνει ειτε διατροφη με πολυ αμυλο ή μη σωστο μεταβολισμο του αμυλου απο το παγκρεας

----------


## _maria_xg

Ωχ παραλίγο να κάνω γκάφα με την δοσολογία . Ζήτω συγνώμη γι ´ αυτο, έχετε δίκιο .

Ως προς την ενημέρωση της κατάσταση, νόμιζα ότι εννοούσατε κάθε δυο , τρεις μέρες . Εάν εννοείτε καθημερινά ,βεβαίως και μπορώ ομως τι ακριβώς θέλετε να αναφέρω;Για την συμπεριφορά του πουλιού; τις κουτσουλιές του;

Αμυλο; Αυτο τον καιρό δεν του δίνω κατι περισσότερο απο την τροφή και το σουπιοκοκκαλο που ειναι στο κλουβί του .

----------


## jk21

Μακαρι να ειναι καθε δυο μερες ... αλλα αν προσεξες το τελευταιο με το προτελευταιο μηνυμα σου ηταν  πεντε μερες ... αστα αυτα .Σημασια εχει η συνεχεια ( σε θεματα ασθενειων ειμαι λιγο αυστηρος ... μην με παρεξηγεις   :winky:   )


ναι μιλω για τη συμπεριφορα του , την εικονα της κοιλιας με φωτο και των κουτσουλιων 


αμυλο εχουν οι σποροι , βεβαια οχι τοσο πολλοι οι λιπαροι ... ομως τα παραδεισια δεν ειναι περιεργο να τρωνε μονο αμυλουχους .Αρκει να μην ειναι εμφανης η διαφοροποιηση στην εικονα σε σχεση με παλιοτερα

----------


## _maria_xg

Στην διαρκεία της ημέρας μου είπαν ότι έτρωγε και ύστερα μερικές φορές προσπάθησε να κοιμηθεί . Ενώ τις προηγούμενες μέρες ήταν κυρίως άτονο αλλά δεν κοιμόταν .

Την κουτσουλιά στον πωπο του την καθάρισα.

----------


## jk21

Υπαρχει σιγουρα διογκωση των εντερων αλλα και προβλημα δεξια οπου προς τα πανω δεν ξερω αν διογκωμενο ειναι το στομαχι ή τυχον ογκος στο παγκρεας ή υπαρχει απο κατω διογκωση του συκωτιου και δεν φαινεται 

Δινεις σιγουρα το cosumix στη δοσολογια που σου στελνω και τωρα σε πμ αλλα για περαιτερω αν ειναι εφικτο να πας σε πτηνιατρο , θα ταν το σωστοτερο . Σε διαφορετικη περιπτωση αν εκει δεξια πανω συνεχισει η διογκωση , θα δουμε με τι θα συνεχισεις

----------


## _maria_xg

Πήγα στον πτηνιατρο ο οποίος διέγνωσε ότι όλο το πρόβλημα προέρχεται απο άκαρεα τα οποία εισχώρησαν και εσωτερικά.Εδωσε αντιβίωση και ελπίζω να βελτιωθεί η κατάσταση το επόμενο διάστημα. 

Ευχαριστώ πολυ για τις συμβουλές και όλα  :Happy:  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

ακαρεα ;  τι ειδους ακαρεα; με τα ερεθισμενα εντερα τι σχεση εχουν; τι φαρμακο σου συνεστησε;

----------


## _maria_xg

Κοίταξε τα ποδαράκια του, τις φτερούγες οπού βρηκε σημαδια απο ακαρεα. Μου είπε πως πιθανόν τσιμπώντας τα πόδια του, τα ακάρεα εισχώρησαν στο εσωτερικό όμως δεν ήταν γνωστό για το πόση ηταν η ζημία εσωτερικά.Βέβαια πίεσε και έλενξε την κοιλία του όπου βρηκε την καρίνα του πολυ αδύνατη αλλα δεν σχολίασε κατι άλλο.Τοτε της εδειξα την αντιβίωση όμως μου είπε ότι δεν ήταν θέμα κοκκιδίωσης.

 Για να μην πολυλογώ του εκανε "ενεση" , του εδωσε κάποιο δυνατό φάρμακο στο πίσω μέρος του λαιμού του και μου συνέστησε να του δινω το vibramycin για δυο εβδομαδες εναλλαξ με βιταμίνα στο νέρο.Και σε ένα μήνα να ξαναπάω για ένεση.

Για να είμαι ειλικρινης, επείδη ανησυχησα αρκετα. Την επόμενη μέρα πηγα κατευθείαν χωρίς να πάρω τηλέφωνο.Όμως όταν μου είπε ξαναπάω μου συνέστησε δυο συγκεκριμένες μέρες όπου είναι ο εξειδικευμένος πτηνιατρος θα ήταν εκεί. Βέβαια και εκείνη εδείχνε να έχει γνώσεις και η περίπτωση του πουλίου δεν φαίνοταν σαν να είναι καποία δύσκολη περίπτωση γι'αυτη.Άπο ότι κατάλαβα εκεί πάνε πολλων διάφορων ειδών ζώων οπότε υπάρχει μεγάλο εύρος γνώσεων.

Δεν ξέρω, μήπως επείδη είναι πολύ αδυνατισμένο να διαγράφει έτσι η κοίλια του ; :/

----------


## jk21

δεν ξερω τι ειναι η ενεση που του εκανε και δεν μπορω να σχολιασω για αυτη ....

κοκκιδια δεχομαι οτι μπορει να εχει δικιο , αν πηρε κουτσουλια και την ειδε καλα στο μικροσκοπιο .Αν οχι , με το μικροσκοπιο να ειναι διπλα  , δεν απορριπτει ενας γιατρος την περιπτωση οταν βλεπει μια κοιλια χαλια .Η κοιλια στις φωτο ειναι χαλια .Δεν ξερω τι ειδε ο γιατρος ... 

στο λαιμο του βαλε αντιπαρασιτικο μαλλον ιβερμεκτινη ... 

vibramycine εναλλαξ; δηλαδη μια μερα αυτο μια μερα βιταμινη για δυο βδομαδες; αντιβιωση μερα παρα μερα δεν εχω ξανακουσει ....

Γιατρος ειναι ... σηκωνω τα χερια ψηλα και ευχομαι το καλυτερο για το πουλακι

----------


## _maria_xg

Οχι εννοούσα μια εβδομαδα με αντιβιώση , μια εβδομαδα διακοπή και μέτα πάλι αντιβίωση. Στην εβδόμαδα που δεν θα πέρνει αντιβίωση να του έδινα βιταμίνα στο νερό.

Ουφ ούτε και εγώ ξέρω τι γίνεται.... ή η γιατρός δεν ήξερε ή κάτι στην φωτο δεν ήταν ακριβής ..

----------


## Cristina

Ο γιατρός που πηγές κάτι ξέρει( όχι ή κύρια που το είδε, μιλάω για τον γιατρό που έλειπε) αλλά εγώ δεν του έχω τυφλή εμπιστοσύνη. 
Έχω πάει και εγώ εκεί και δεν θα ξαναπαω, αν και με βολευει που είναι πολύ κοντά μου.
Με το κοκατιλακι μου που πήγα σε  άλλο πτηνιατρο ( δεν έχει απλά πείρα, έχει κάνει ειδικότητα σε πουλιά) κοίταξε στο μικροσκόπιο εκείνη την στιγμή δείγματα από κουτσουλιές και πρόλοβο. Πήγα με ραντεβού και περίμενα μόνο 2-3 λεπτά, όχι όπως περίμενα σαν εσένα πάνω από ώρα...
Ή εικόνα της κοιλιάς όντως δείχνει κοκκιδια, με επιφύλαξη το λέω όμως, ( όπως ακριβώς σου λέει ο κ. Δημήτρης) και μία εξέταση στο μικροσκόπιο θα δείξει ακριβώς τι είναι. Είχα πουλιά με κοκκιδιωση και τα έσωσα με την συμβουλή του κ. Δημητρη. 
Εγώ σε συμβουλεύω να μην το αφήσεις , να κινησε γρήγορα. Αν όντως είναι κοκκιδια , θέλει γρήγορες κινήσεις!

----------


## _maria_xg

Χριστίνα μου μπορείς να μου πεις σε παρακαλώ που μπορώ να βρω τον πτηνιατρο που αναφέρεσαι . Θα ήμουν πολυ ευγνώμων.

----------


## Cristina

Σου στελνω πμ.

----------


## _maria_xg

ok  :Happy:

----------


## geopan

jk21 υπαρχει περιπτωση σαλμονελλωσης στο παραπανω ζεμπρακι?και αν ναι το consumix κανει η απλα θα καταστειλει την αρρωστια για λιγο?

----------


## jk21

ειτε κοκκιδια πιστευω οτι ειναι , ειτε βακτηριο του γαστρεντερικου και μεσα σε αυτα ειναι και η σαλμονελλα , αλλα δρα πιο επιθετικα , εκτος αν ειναι περιπτωση της χρονιας μορφης της ...

το cosumix , το tabernil gentamicina ,το baytril  και το chloramphenicol Α , αν τα αλλα δεν εχουν δραση , ειναι τα πιο καταλληλα της αγορας (απο αυτα που μου ειναι γνωστα , γιατι υπαρχουν ενα σωρο κτηνιατρικα που δεν τα ξερω )

----------


## geopan

Εγω εχασα δυο θυληκα σε διαστημα 2 μηνων και αρκετους νεοσσους που ειχαν κλαρωσει.Ειχα καποια κρουσματα με τα παραπανω συμπτωματα τα οποια τα πολεμησα με αλοη και το oregano steam.τωρα σε παυση 1 μηνα τα ξαναβλεπω σε ηπια μορφη και χορηγω consumix.η ερωτηση μου ειναι αν ειναι σαλμονελλωση πολεμειται η τα πουλια εφοσον συνελθουν παραμενουν φορεις του βακτηριου οπως στην ευλογια.Μιλαω παντα για zebra finches.

----------


## jk21

Στη σαλμονελλα θα εχανες μαζικα τα πουλια σχετικα ταυτοχρονα 

Θα ελεγα να ανοιξεις ενα θεμα και να μας βαλεις κοιλιες , κουτσουλιες

----------

